# any criteques for my cycle. its my first one.



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

I started my first cycle of test e. I have 30ml of test e that says its dosed at 250 mg/ml. I have anastrozole 1mg tabs 28 tabs, exemestane 25mg tabs, 30 tablets. tamoxifen citrate (nolvedex) 100 tabs @ 20mg a tab. I have clomid on the way.. thanks to POB telling me I need that and nolvedex for pct.
 all I have are 22g x 3/4 needles, ive heard that one should only use a 1inch needle at minimum. im pretty fatty also, like 16% body fat but 3/4inch is all i have.. not sure where i should inject, did it in my glute on tuesday and its fairly sore so i should probably find a less fatty area and stick to that like delt or bis? 

week 1-12
250 ml twice per week injecting inter muscular Tuesdays and Thursdays for a total of 500mg per week
and taking an ai as needed if tenderness of nips occurs? or should i just take 12.5mg of exemenestane every other day starting today? I do not know what dose i should take for anastrozole. have both on hand in case one doesnt work.

@ week 8 get bloods total t test to ensure gear is legit and everything is in range or if ai is needed.



after week 12 continue diet and exercising stop taking exemenestane and test injections for 2 weeks

week 14 start pct: nolvedex plus clomid: take 40mg of nolvedex and 40mg clomid, everyday for a total of 28 days (4 weeks)... is  that right? 

i am 200 lbs, 25 years old and have been working out consistently, this is my first cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

Allegromedical.com or precision pinz. 25g 1 inch. Get em. They are cheap.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Allegromedical.com or precision pinz. 25g 1 inch. Get em. They are cheap.


is there no way to make them work? i have a bunch of them and on some other forms says that i can use 3/4 if i go in at like the pecs and bis and less fatty areas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> is there no way to make them work? i have a bunch of them and on some other forms says that i can use 3/4 if i go in at like the pecs and bis and less fatty areas.


Do not stick yourself all over on your first cycle.  And def don't do it with a 22g you sick bastard lol... 

You want to minimize scar tissue and pip. Buy the 25g.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do not stick yourself all over on your first cycle.  And def don't do it with a 22g you sick bastard lol...
> 
> You want to minimize scar tissue and pip. Buy the 25g.


 okay well i already started on Tuesday! do i just stop now or what? just ordered 100 needles 25g x1" from allegromedical. i hope they will fit into my syringes, i have the twist in ones, i hope they will work. $18.50 thanks. but wont here for another ten days...


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn this is my first cycle and i feel like its really half assed.. i dont even know if my gear is good, i got the source from a member of this board, and there is a good possibility that he is the "source." i dont know what the hell im doing.. i dont have obama insurance anymore if something goes wrong, because ive just moved out here to cali. (dont even know if i qualify for insurance out here) My diet isnt that good cuz im poor.  school sucks.. i have no friends.. my roomates are depressed all the time cuz ptsd..


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fml.............................!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

you have both adex and aromasin.  you only need 1, so pick, and go with it and 500mg a wk.  

run the pct POB helped with and you will be fine man.  don't over hype this, just hit the gym hard each day, add extra cals to grow.  


GL


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> okay well i already started on Tuesday! do i just stop now or what? just ordered 100 needles 25g x1" from allegromedical. i hope they will fit into my syringes, i have the twist in ones, i hope they will work. $18.50 thanks. but wont here for another ten days...



Here in texas you can walk into any walgreens and say I need whatever guage and you can get up to ten per day. Pretty smart theory considering aids hepatitis this nd that.


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2015)

Did my whole first cycle with 1.5" 23s. Didn't know any better but now I use 25s and 27s for delts. Rotate spots every pin.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> you have both adex and aromasin.  you only need 1, so pick, and go with it and 500mg a wk.
> 
> run the pct POB helped with and you will be fine man.  don't over hype this, just hit the gym hard each day, add extra cals to grow.
> 
> ...


POB just said "4 weeks x 50mg" pretty sure he ment that just for clomid.. idk how much damn nolva im supposed to eat.


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> POB just said "4 weeks x 50mg" pretty sure he ment that just for clomid.. idk how much damn nolva im supposed to eat.


Typical Nolva dosages are 40/40/20/20


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> Typical Nolva dosages are 40/40/20/20


 whats that mean? 40mg the first 2 days and 20mg the other 26 days?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> whats that mean? 40mg the first 2 days and 20mg the other 26 days?


40 per day for a 2 weeks. 20 per day for 2 weeks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> whats that mean? 40mg the first 2 days and 20mg the other 26 days?



Those are your daily Nolva doses for each week during your four week PCT. You taper down after the 2nd week from 40 mg per day to 20 mg per day.


----------



## Dex (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't done a cycle yet, but I don't know how you get the medication through a 25g needle. Most IM injections are 21-22g 1.5" for ventrogluteal or vastus lateralis and 1" for deltoids. The 23g are 1" are used for children and the 25g are used for Subcutaneous injections. 

I understand that you don't want scare tissue build up and go for a smaller gauge. How difficult is it pushing the oil through? 

Also, I believe the absorption rate for Subq will be different than IM. Therefore, if you don't have a long enough needle and some gets into the Subq rather than the muscle, the efficacy may be different and blood work might show lower testosterone.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

Watch a few u tube vids and you ll see how to pin.  

All other advice is spot on.  

Keep reading n learning man.  It's a never ending game.


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2015)

Dex said:


> I haven't done a cycle yet, but I don't know how you get the medication through a 25g needle. Most IM injections are 21-22g 1.5" for ventrogluteal or vastus lateralis and 1" for deltoids. The 23g are 1" are used for children and the 25g are used for Subcutaneous injections.
> 
> I understand that you don't want scare tissue build up and go for a smaller gauge. How difficult is it pushing the oil through?
> 
> Also, I believe the absorption rate for Subq will be different than IM. Therefore, if you don't have a long enough needle and some gets into the Subq rather than the muscle, the efficacy may be different and blood work might show lower testosterone.



I've had no problems putting it though a 27 for delts. Takes longer but it's not bad. With thicker compounds I'll just heat it up in warm water beforehand.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 20, 2015)

Tuesday/Thursday isn't a very level split. But I've heard arguments for both stable blood levels and bigger peaks/troughs. To each their own I suppose. 

Fwiw I used 1" 23's and only pinned quads my first cycle. Never had any pip at all other than the very first pin when I rushed it.


----------



## devildog2007 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey new to the boards thought I'd jump in for a question. Best pct for mild gyno???


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2015)

Start a new thread


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Tuesday/Thursday isn't a very level split. But I've heard arguments for both stable blood levels and bigger peaks/troughs. To each their own I suppose.
> 
> Fwiw I used 1" 23's and only pinned quads my first cycle. Never had any pip at all other than the very first pin when I rushed it.



Same here!


----------



## Sledge (Sep 7, 2015)

It also depends on the gear. I have some cyp that takes forever to push through a 25g and requires a ton of pressure. Then there is stuff that will easily pass through a 27g. As stated before, it helps to warm it up


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 9, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Watch a few u tube vids and you ll see how to pin.



A bunch of quad pins and butch dikes.

Hold it with your thumb middle and ring finger, plunge with index into the right glute if your right handed for starters. Use a 3ml with 23 - 1.5 a 1ml is flimzy and the plunger sticks out too far. Go in slow and steady make sure not to wiggle it inside. You might be ok with the other size pins suggested but if you have thick skin and a thick ass those short flimsy pins are a hindrance and require more finesse.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 10, 2015)

Milo said:


> I've had no problems putting it though a 27 for delts. Takes longer but it's not bad. With thicker compounds I'll just heat it up in warm water beforehand.



Exactly. I don't see a need in using anything larger than 25 ga. I've used 22x1"from a feed store back in the day and it sucked.
 My local country ass pharmacy just put up a big sign that says they will only sell syringes if you have a current script on file that requires it. I asked them why and the girl behind the counter said too many scary people were coming in to buy them. 
I just shook my head.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> Exactly. I don't see a need in using anything larger than 25 ga. I've used 22x1"from a feed store back in the day and it sucked.
> My local country ass pharmacy just put up a big sign that says they will only sell syringes if you have a current script on file that requires it. I asked them why and the girl behind the counter said too many scary people were coming in to buy them.
> I just shook my head.



What a ****ing retard.


----------

